

Experimenting with CouchDb as a mail store. - self
https://gist.github.com/806797

======
self
Why? Well, in my case, I want something better than 20k files in one nnmh
directory.

On my test Maildir (copy of my INBOX from a few weeks ago), `du -s ~/Maildir`
reported 81MB and the CouchDb database is 76.3MB.

There's lots to be done:

* handle MIME as binary objects where possible. That should use less storage space than the uuencoded message parts.

* store seen and other Maildir flags

* write (non-web) frontends, preferably gnus.

